# Gixxermaniak's osta Rx log



## gixxermaniak (Apr 8, 2013)

Received my free bottle will post details and pictures sone


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool.  We look forward to it!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)

^what he said


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 9, 2013)

Stats are 24 yo
190 15 bf 
Lift 6 days a week

Been neglecting my diet so time to get back on track and drop some body fat


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 9, 2013)

My goal is to drop my body fat to at least 10 percent to jump on a nice dose of some test deca dbol


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome. Good luck!


----------



## anabolicinsider (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking forward to how you react on Osta-rx also do you plan on getting to 10 percent body fat while on the Osta-rx or is that just your goal in the future?

Also make sure to come lay out your diet plan here so that we can help point you in the right direction.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 9, 2013)

This morning I ate 2 egg whites before the gym...

After gym I had to loaded turkey sandwiches 

And my two last meals are are chicken meat balls and vegetable soup


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 9, 2013)

And again guys im not taking anything else but this osta rx
3 times a day fit as Long as the bootle last


----------

